# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Cửa Hàng Cài Đặt Phần Mềm 3ds Max Tận Nhà Q. 1 Giá Rẻ

## dinhduan911

[color=#ff0080]Phần mềm thiết kế đồ họa 2D, 3D 3ds max đã và đang trở thành phần mềm thiết kế không thể thiếu trong các lĩnh vực thiết kế xây dựng, công trình hiện nay. Việc sử dụng 3ds max với nhiều chức năng hiệu quả sẽ giúp người dùng dễ dàng thiết kế được nhiều dự án và giúp công việc trở nên dễ dàng hơn. xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà Chất Lượng
*CÀI ĐẶT PHẦN MỀM Autodesk 3ds Max TẬN NƠI Q 1
CHẤT LƯỢNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ RẺ
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận DV:**
**1900.63.6343*
*Nhấn Số một:* D. Vụ Sửa Chữa máy tính bàn
*Nhấn Phím hai:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Bấm Số bốn:* Phản Ánh Chất Lượng DV
*Bấm Số một:* Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.info[color=#8080c0]Khi cai win tai nha tphcm, bạn sẽ được cài đặt những gì ?
Cài phiên bản hệ điều hành Win theo ý muốn khách hàng.
Bộ phần mềm Microsoft Offce ( Office 2003, 2007, 2010, 2013) bao gồm Exel, Word, Powerpoint, Outlook, Access,..
SOFT đọc file PDF như : Foxit Reader, Adobe Reader, Nitro PDF,..
Cài phần mềm gõ tiếng việt : Unikey, Vietkey, trọn bộ font chữ tiếng việt + font Design
các trình duyệt phổ biến như : Google Chorme, Coccoc, Firefox..
phần mềm chat như : Zalo, Skype, Viber, Yahoo Messenger,..
Software hỗ trợ xem phim nghe nhạc như : KMP Player, FLV Player, Mutimedia Player...
Cài phần mềm diệt virus USB : USB Sercurity,..
Chương trình chống phân mảnh, tối ưu tốc độ đĩa cứng : Smart Defrag.
phần mềm phần mềm dọc rác, chống Spyware, tối ưu tốc độ máy tính : CCleaner, Advanced SystemCare,.. xem thêm: sửa chữa máy tính tận nơi quận 2 tốt

----------

